# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Bullying και φοιτητικη ζωη

## Ορέστης

Η περσινη μου επαφη με το φοιτητικο περιβαλλον με εκανε να συνειδητοποιησω οτι δεν εζησα καθολου φοιτητικη ζωη. Στην ιδιωτικη σχολη που πηγα δεν ειχα φιλους και μου εκαναν bullying (τοτε ηταν αγνωστος ορος). Με ελεγαν αδερφη, με απειλουσαν με ξυλοδαρμο, οταν στο διαλειμμα πηγαινα στο πηγαδακι των συμμαθητων μου, ενας παντα εμπαινε εσκεμμενα μπροστα μου και με απεκλειε απο το να μιλησω με τους αλλους. Δυο ατομα μου τα εκαναν αυτα αλλα ηταν φιλοι με τους αλλους. Ο ενας φωναζε συνεχεια το ονομα μου και μολις γυρνουσα ελεγε ακυρο, ελεγε οτι θα μου βαλει την ομπρελα στον κωλο, οτι θα με χωσει κατω απ το αυτοκινητο και αλλα που δεν τα θυμαμαι σε καθημερινη βαση. Ο αλλος με αποκαλουσε μωρη αδερφη και ειχε φερει εναν φιλο του λεγοντας του ελα να σου δειξω μια αδερφη και αλλα τετοια συνεχεια. Προσπαθουσα να τους αποφυγω αλλα δεν αντιδρουσα οπως επρεπε. Αν χειροδικουσα θα γινομουν εγω ο φταιχτης, ο αλητης, ο τρελος. Αυτοι θα ελεγαν ενα αστειο ειπαμε. Οι καθηγητες στη σχολη ηταν νοοτροπιας στην ****** μας ολα. Αν τους αναγκαζα να ασχοληθουν με την περιπτωση θα τα εβαζαν μαζι μου, θα ειρωνευονταν κλπ.

----------


## Eagle guy

Κρίμα που γίνονταν όλα αυτά κατά τη διάρκεια μιας τόσο ωραίας εποχής σαν τη φοιτητική! Γιατί όμως σε είχαν βάλει στόχο? Εμένα με δούλευαν κυρίως στο σχολείο, στη σχολή μόνο ένας αραιά και πού με δούλευε. Γενικά η εποχή της σχολής (που τότε δεν είχα και ψυχολογικά) είναι μια εποχή την οποία ευχαρίστως θα ξαναζούσα.

----------


## nikos2

γιατι δεν κανεις ασκησεις με βαρη;
εγω εκανα μικροτερος συστηματικα και κανεις δεν με ξανακοροιδεψε.
μαλιστα σαν νεος οδηγος που ημουν εκανα πολλες ατασθαλιες και παντα ολοι τους ηταν ευγενικοι μαζι μου, εκτος απο εναν που ειχε περισσοτερους μυωνες απο εμενα.
η δυναμη σε ολες της της μορφες εμπνεει σεβασμο και φοβο

----------


## Ορέστης

> Κρίμα που γίνονταν όλα αυτά κατά τη διάρκεια μιας τόσο ωραίας εποχής σαν τη φοιτητική! Γιατί όμως σε είχαν βάλει στόχο? Εμένα με δούλευαν κυρίως στο σχολείο, στη σχολή μόνο ένας αραιά και πού με δούλευε. Γενικά η εποχή της σχολής (που τότε δεν είχα και ψυχολογικά) είναι μια εποχή την οποία ευχαρίστως θα ξαναζούσα.


Με τον ενα μιλουσαμε στην αρχη και ανταλλασαμε cd γιατι ακουγαμε την ιδια μουσικη. Γρηγορα αρχισε να μου φερεται ετσι και ακολουθησε ο αλλος που ηταν φιλος του. Σιγουρα προκειται για προσωπικοτητες που χαιρονται να κανουν μπουλιγκ σε αλλους. Εγω απο οτι εχω συμπερανει τραβαω το μπουλιγκ. Και στο σχολειο, και στη σχολη, και στη γειτονια, παντου μου την πεφτουν. Η δειλια ειναι κατι που φαινεται εντονα στη γλωσσα του σωματος και προκαλει τους αλλους. Σε βλεπουν οτι εισαι μονος και αδυναμος και θελουν να σε κατασπαραξουν. Στην αρχη σε τεσταρουν, σου πετανε καποια προσβολη, αν την παρεις στην πλακα, αν δεν τσαμπουκαλευτεις αμεσως, τους αποδεικνυεις οτι τους εχεις αναγκη, οτι φοβασαι, οτι δεν αντιδρας, και κλιμακωνουν τις επιθεσεις τους. Το κλειδι ειναι να μην αντιδρας. Αν ειχα ριξει μια μπουνια η ζωη μου θα ηταν διαφορετικη.

Αυτον τον ειδα στην Ομονοια 5 χρονια μετα καθως εμπαινα στο μετρο. Δεν του εδωσα σημασια, αλλα εκεινος χαμογελασε ειρωνικα και γυρισε προς το μερος μου.

----------


## Ορέστης

> γιατι δεν κανεις ασκησεις με βαρη;
> εγω εκανα μικροτερος συστηματικα και κανεις δεν με ξανακοροιδεψε.
> μαλιστα σαν νεος οδηγος που ημουν εκανα πολλες ατασθαλιες και παντα ολοι τους ηταν ευγενικοι μαζι μου, εκτος απο εναν που ειχε περισσοτερους μυωνες απο εμενα.
> η δυναμη σε ολες της της μορφες εμπνεει σεβασμο και φοβο


Εχω κανει γυμναστηριο αλλα δεν ειδα διαφορα στο μπουλιγκ. Αλλωστε πολλες φορες μου κανουν εκφοβισμο μικροσωμα ατομα γιατι ξερουν οτι δεν θα αντιδρασω.

----------


## george1520

> Με τον ενα μιλουσαμε στην αρχη και ανταλλασαμε cd γιατι ακουγαμε την ιδια μουσικη. Γρηγορα αρχισε να μου φερεται ετσι και ακολουθησε ο αλλος που ηταν φιλος του. Σιγουρα προκειται για προσωπικοτητες που χαιρονται να κανουν μπουλιγκ σε αλλους. Εγω απο οτι εχω συμπερανει τραβαω το μπουλιγκ. Και στο σχολειο, και στη σχολη, και στη γειτονια, παντου μου την πεφτουν. Η δειλια ειναι κατι που φαινεται εντονα στη γλωσσα του σωματος και προκαλει τους αλλους. Σε βλεπουν οτι εισαι μονος και αδυναμος και θελουν να σε κατασπαραξουν. Στην αρχη σε τεσταρουν, σου πετανε καποια προσβολη, αν την παρεις στην πλακα, αν δεν τσαμπουκαλευτεις αμεσως, τους αποδεικνυεις οτι τους εχεις αναγκη, οτι φοβασαι, οτι δεν αντιδρας, και κλιμακωνουν τις επιθεσεις τους. Το κλειδι ειναι να μην αντιδρας. Αν ειχα ριξει μια μπουνια η ζωη μου θα ηταν διαφορετικη.
> 
> Αυτον τον ειδα στην Ομονοια 5 χρονια μετα καθως εμπαινα στο μετρο. Δεν του εδωσα σημασια, αλλα εκεινος χαμογελασε ειρωνικα και γυρισε προς το μερος μου.


Ορέστη εδώ λες και τη λύση στο πρόβλημα σου.. Δεν έχει τόση σημασία το σώμα, αν είναι μυώδης κτλ αλλά αν έχεις φωνή. Όταν δεν απαντάς σε οποιαδήποτε κακοποίηση είναι σαν και επιτρέπεις στον άλλον να συνεχισει..

----------


## Ορέστης

Η μπουνια ειναι η λυση.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ο ενας ηταν πλουσιοπαιδο, αποφοιτος του Κολλεγιου, αληταρας σαν αυτον στη Ροδο που βιασε τη φοιτητρια. Ο φιλος του ηταν χουλιγκαν οργανωμενος στη Θυρα 21. Περηφανευοταν για γηπεδικους ξυλοδαρμους. Στον υπολογιστη του ειχε σαν φοντο κατι αηδιαστικες σκηνες βιας και αιματοχυσιας απο γηπεδα. Ο τελευταιος παραδοξως δουλευε σαν προγραμματιστης απο οταν τελειωσε το τεχνικο λυκειο.
Τι νοημα εχουν οι δουλειες και τα λεφτα αν ειναι να μπλεξεις με τετοια ατομα; Καλυτερα φτωχος.

----------


## Denis97

Απλά πρέπει να τους βάλεις στην θέση τους. Αν ειναι τόσο βλάκες όσο λες μην περιμένεις να τους βάλεις όρια ευγενικά. Πχ εκει που κάθεται μπροστά σου ο άλλος πες του "φύγε από την μέση". Αυστηρά και χωρίς εξηγήσεις. Πχ μην του πεις φυγε απο την μέση για να μπορώ να μιλάω με τους αλλους. Σιγά σιγά αν το προσπαθήσεις θα αλλάξουν τα πράγματα. Δεν θα ειναι εύκολο γιατί όταν σε έχουν συνηθίσει έτσι, θα τους κακοφανεί η αλλαγή σου, ακόμα ίσως και στην οικογενειά σου. Αλλά είναι μονόδρομος.
"Στην αρχη σε τεσταρουν, σου πετανε καποια προσβολη, αν την παρεις στην πλακα, αν δεν τσαμπουκαλευτεις αμεσως, τους αποδεικνυεις οτι τους εχεις αναγκη, οτι φοβασαι, οτι δεν αντιδρας, και κλιμακωνουν τις επιθεσεις τους".
Εμείς καθορίζουμε πως μας συμπεριφέρονται. Αν του το κόψεις απο την αρχή δεν θα το ξανακάνει. Και αν το ξανακάνει του το λες ξανα πιο αυστηρά. Ψάξε το θέμα boundaries είτε στο youtube είτε στα βιβλία. Είναι από τα πιο σημαντικά στοιχεία για να αποκτήσεις αυτοεκτιμηση.

----------


## mirotas

Έχεις παίξει ξύλο ποτέ στην ζωή σου;

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Σχολείο να το καταλάβω κάπως, αλλά και φοιτητές; Ήμουν φοιτητής αλλά δεν είδα να κάνουν μπουλινγκ σε πιο αδύναμους σε αντίθεση με το σχολείο, κάνα πειράγματακι αλλά οκ μέχρι εκεί, συνήθως έπαιζε και ένα συγνώμη. Ίσως παίζουν ρόλο και οι παρέες που έκανα δε ξέρω. 
Αυτό που μου τη δίνει στο μπουλινγκ είναι η ανοχή των τρίτων που βλέπουν και δεν κάνουν τίποτα

----------


## andreas86

Πάρτε παράδειγμα τον Γιακουμάκη στα Γιάννενα φοιτητής ήταν το παιδί και πόσο μπουλινγκ δέχτηκε!!

----------


## mirotas

Νομίζω ότι στις μικρές κοινωνίες είναι αρκετά πιο ζόρικα τα πράγματα γιατί δεν μπορείς να αποφύγεις τους ενοχλητικούς. Παρόλα αυτά η αντίδραση είναι αναγκαία, τουλάχιστον λεκτική και με τον κίνδυνο να έρθετε στα χέρια.

Η παθητικότητα είναι ότι χειρότερο.

----------


## andreas86

> Η περσινη μου επαφη με το φοιτητικο περιβαλλον με εκανε να συνειδητοποιησω οτι δεν εζησα καθολου φοιτητικη ζωη. Στην ιδιωτικη σχολη που πηγα δεν ειχα φιλους και μου εκαναν bullying (τοτε ηταν αγνωστος ορος). Με ελεγαν αδερφη, με απειλουσαν με ξυλοδαρμο, οταν στο διαλειμμα πηγαινα στο πηγαδακι των συμμαθητων μου, ενας παντα εμπαινε εσκεμμενα μπροστα μου και με απεκλειε απο το να μιλησω με τους αλλους. Δυο ατομα μου τα εκαναν αυτα αλλα ηταν φιλοι με τους αλλους. Ο ενας φωναζε συνεχεια το ονομα μου και μολις γυρνουσα ελεγε ακυρο, ελεγε οτι θα μου βαλει την ομπρελα στον κωλο, οτι θα με χωσει κατω απ το αυτοκινητο και αλλα που δεν τα θυμαμαι σε καθημερινη βαση. Ο αλλος με αποκαλουσε μωρη αδερφη και ειχε φερει εναν φιλο του λεγοντας του ελα να σου δειξω μια αδερφη και αλλα τετοια συνεχεια. Προσπαθουσα να τους αποφυγω αλλα δεν αντιδρουσα οπως επρεπε. Αν χειροδικουσα θα γινομουν εγω ο φταιχτης, ο αλητης, ο τρελος. Αυτοι θα ελεγαν ενα αστειο ειπαμε. Οι καθηγητες στη σχολη ηταν νοοτροπιας στην ****** μας ολα. Αν τους αναγκαζα να ασχοληθουν με την περιπτωση θα τα εβαζαν μαζι μου, θα ειρωνευονταν κλπ.


Ορέστη σε καταλαβαίνω φίλε μου απόλυτα, τα έχω περάσει και εγώ όχι σαν φοιτητής, αλλά στο δημοτικό, είναι μερικά τα οποία δεν θέλω να τα πω!! Τα άλλα γνωστά κοροϊδία, έλεγαν ότι θα με θάψουν και έπαιρναν ένα φτυάρι και έσκαβαν το χώμα και άλλα που δεν!! Αλλά ξέρεις δεν κρατάω κακία και μισως σε κανέναν και ας τους βλέπω ακόμα! Στο λύκειο επίσης με κορόιδευαν και εγώ τους μιλούσα σα να μην συνέβη τίποτα, στο γυμνάσιο πείραζα εγώ ένα παιδί αλλά το μετάνιωσα, ήταν με ειδικές ανάγκες και νευρίαζε μαζί μου με το παραμικρό και μου πετούσε τα βιβλία και εγώ τον πείραζα άσε ήταν σα να έβγαζα τα αποθειμενα μου αλλά δεν πρέπει να ανεχόμαστε κάνεις μπουλινγκ, όλοι είμαστε ίσοι, πλούσιοι, φτωχοί, ψηλή, κοντή, παχύσαρκη, αδύνατη, υγιείς, άρρωστοι ψυχικά, η με κάποια αναπηρία όλοι ίσοι και όσοι δεν το καταλαβαίνουν πρέπει να διωκοντε ποινικά για εμένα! Δεν είναι αστείο πράγμα σου αφήνει ψυχικά σημάδια!!

----------


## ladybird12

> Ορέστη σε καταλαβαίνω φίλε μου απόλυτα, τα έχω περάσει και εγώ όχι σαν φοιτητής, αλλά στο δημοτικό, είναι μερικά τα οποία δεν θέλω να τα πω!! Τα άλλα γνωστά κοροϊδία, έλεγαν ότι θα με θάψουν και έπαιρναν ένα φτυάρι και έσκαβαν το χώμα και άλλα που δεν!! Αλλά ξέρεις δεν κρατάω κακία και μισως σε κανέναν και ας τους βλέπω ακόμα! Στο λύκειο επίσης με κορόιδευαν και εγώ τους μιλούσα σα να μην συνέβη τίποτα, στο γυμνάσιο πείραζα εγώ ένα παιδί αλλά το μετάνιωσα, ήταν με ειδικές ανάγκες και νευρίαζε μαζί μου με το παραμικρό και μου πετούσε τα βιβλία και εγώ τον πείραζα άσε ήταν σα να έβγαζα τα αποθειμενα μου αλλά δεν πρέπει να ανεχόμαστε κάνεις μπουλινγκ, όλοι είμαστε ίσοι, πλούσιοι, φτωχοί, ψηλή, κοντή, παχύσαρκη, αδύνατη, υγιείς, άρρωστοι ψυχικά, η με κάποια αναπηρία όλοι ίσοι και όσοι δεν το καταλαβαίνουν πρέπει να διωκοντε ποινικά για εμένα! Δεν είναι αστείο πράγμα σου αφήνει ψυχικά σημάδια!!


Πλέον διωκεται ποινικα 6 μήνες για αυτόν που εκφοβιζει συστηματικά αλλά και για αυτόν που δεν απετρεψε το συμβάν. 

Ο, τι χειρότερο ότι εκφοβισμος με καταστροφικες συνέπειες ακόμα και στην ενήλικη ζωή του ατόμου.

----------

